# Talk to me about Pyrs, guarding habits and teams.



## StoneWallFarmer (Aug 3, 2013)

My lovely boy Emmett is a fabulous guardian dog. He lives with goats and chickens and loves them all. What he doesn't love is black bears and we have problems with them very frequently. What I'm learning is that Pyrs really do NOT back down, even against enormous bears, who also do not back down!  Thank god the dog came out unscathed. So I'm very strongly considering adding another dog. My worries are, I may not have a big enough territory for two dogs. I currently only have an acre or so fenced, but we are fencing an additional 3-4 acres here in a few weeks. Also would adding a female work better with an established male? Emm is neutered, but he seems very, idk MANLY to me. Lol. 

If any of you have had to eliminate a predator, after your Pyr has worked his rear his off to keep it at bay, do you ever "reward" them with the animal? Letting them see its dead and that they did their job successfully? 

Also, I'm noticing that an increase in having to deal with predators seems to have my boy on edge, like he's ready to DESTROY anything that isn't "his" or he doesn't think belongs. (Hes ALWAYS completely gentle and well mannered with everyone he's supposed to be) Normally he will bark at deer but doesn't pay them much mind. Lately I really think he wants venison steak.  Whenever something is lurking or he's fired, up he will snap sticks and try to drag branches that are close to the fence. I've never seen him do that until this recent rash of bear visits. 

I don't think any of this is a problem, per say, but he is working hard and I don't want to do anything to mess it up. The bear encounter scared the bejesus out of me! I'm so thankful for Emm, we surely would've lost more livestock (one chicken was lost), but it was kind of a wake up call on how serious he takes his job! And let me tell you, the boy can move! 
Any advice or experiences would be much appreciated!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh Emmett! Love that dog! Good to hear from you again Stonewall!

*I am a big believer in teams!!!!!!!*  (did I emphasize that enough?)

Having a team really helps with the burden of guarding. I would recommend a Female. M/F teams are best IMO.
Females are very fierce and tend to "get- there first" while Males tend to finish the job.

You are on enough space. IMO it is much less about the space and much more about the predator threat level, and type of predator.

As far as the "reward"... that is a bit iffy... I want to say yes, however it really depends on the animal.



> Also, I'm noticing that an increase in having to deal with predators seems to have my boy on edge, like he's ready to DESTROY anything that isn't "his" or he doesn't think belongs. (Hes ALWAYS completely gentle and well mannered with everyone he's supposed to be) Normally he will bark at deer but doesn't pay them much mind. Lately I really think he wants venison steak. hu Whenever something is lurking or he's fired, up he will snap sticks and try to drag branches that are close to the fence. I've never seen him do that until this recent rash of bear visits.


How old is Emmett now? You said he was neutered... does he still run around and mark everything?


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Aug 3, 2013)

He is 3 now. My baby is growing up! 

He marks anything and everything!


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Aug 3, 2013)

And thank you Southern! It's good to be back. Been a busy summer around here!  I'm looking forward to cool weather and the bears denning up for winter. 

I'll probably be shooting for a female Pyr in the spring. I'd love to get a sister of Emmett since he's been such a great dog. I'll have to contact his breeder. Then I'll have all kinds of puppy questions and worries!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 4, 2013)

A little (or a lot) more description of his "destroy" everything would be more helpful.... not enough info to say what may be going on.


----------

